# Installed 10.1 watching YouTube in 16 minutes!



## Fredgnix (Feb 4, 2015)

I am a long time Slackware Linux user (20 years). Started playing with FreeBSD last week. Did several installs on various kinds of hardware, desktops and laptops to get familiar with how things work.

Decided to do a fresh install to a desktop computer and see how long it would take to be up and running in XFCE and watching a YouTube video. As the title says, it took only 16 minutes!

*The hardware:* Dell Optiplex 780 tower about 5 years old. 3.1 GHz 64 bit processor, 16 GB ram, two 500 GB hard drives. Factory installed video and network card not sure what they are.

*The OS software:* FreeBSD 10.1 64 bit

Here is the rundown:

I get off work at 1600 hours, I have 28 minutes to do this!

*Time 15:32* - Booting from DVD install disk.
Worked through the installer, set my timezone, created a regular non-root user. Rebooted.
*Time 15:38* - logging into new system as root - *Total elapsed time 6 minutes.*

*Ran: *
`pkg install xorg`
`pkg install xfce`
`pkg install firefox`

Switched to ttyv1 and logged in as regular user "fred"
*Ran: *`startxfce4`
Launched Firefox, went to youtube.com and selected a random video.
*Time: 15:48* - Watching YouTube video
*Total elapsed time 16 minutes.*

Video is smooth and sound is loud and clear.

I will of course install some other packages and do some tweaking, but all in all *I thought this was very impressive!!*

I am on a Dell D630 laptop right now, 1.8 GHZ, 4 GB ram, Intel video, it took a few minutes more to install and I had to tweak some things so I could quit XFCE cleanly and switch between virtual consoles (Intel video issues). But even on this old laptop FreeBSD is solid and fast.

I feel obligated to add that I can install *Slackware Linux Current* and be watching YouTube videos in XFCE with Firefox on the same desktop machine in nearly the exact same time, within a minute or two (this was my benchmark to compare to FreeBSD). However! Slackware is not your average Linux distro, it is a solid non-bloated distro unlike so many others.

I did try an install of PC-BSD a few days ago, wow that was painful! Not wanting to bad mouth it, but slow and bloated are what comes to mind when I think of PC-BSD.

I have been using the perfect Linux distro for years now and now I have the perfect BSD!! Wish I would have started with FreeBSD years ago!


----------



## igorino (Feb 5, 2015)

I empathize with you experience. Myself coming from a past with SUSE and now in love with FreeBSD.

`pkg install ...` ? that's boring.
`make config && make config-recursive && make && make install clean` it is really fun.
Just kidding! 
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Fredgnix (Feb 5, 2015)

igorino said:


> I empathize with you experience. Myself coming from a past with SUSE and now in love with FreeBSD.
> 
> `pkg install ...` ? that's boring.
> `make config && make config-recursive && make && make install clean` it is really fun.
> ...



 And with Slackware, hunting dependencies that you find out are missing half way through a compile. Then compiling the dependency only to find out IT needs a dependency... ah the good old days... I did learn a ton though! (BTW, these days things are much simpler in Slackware, not "pkg install ..." or "apt-get install ..." simple ... but better)


----------



## heinvn (Feb 5, 2015)

Very impressive!
I had a similar setup, you might want to try mirroring your two 500GB drives. I found this tutorial quite helpful...
http://www.bsdnow.tv/tutorials/raid
Have fun!


----------



## Fredgnix (Feb 5, 2015)

heinvn said:


> Very impressive!
> I had a similar setup, you might want to try mirroring your two 500GB drives. I found this tutorial quite helpful...
> http://www.bsdnow.tv/tutorials/raid
> Have fun!



Yes, Raid 1 is on the list to do! Thanks for the link!

As a followup... I got the bulk of the software I normally use installed and a printer setup. Took maybe 20 minutes more!


```
pkg install leafpad
pkg install gimp
pkg install okular
pkg install vlc
pkg install gnumeric
pkg install abiword
pkg install ristretto
pkg install xscreensaver-5.29_4
pkg install xfce4-weather-plugin-0.8.5
pkg install xfce4-screenshooter-plugin-1.8.2
pkg install cups
```

Made the necessary additions to rc.conf for CUPS.

```
cupsd_enable="YES"
```
Also added:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
So all in all in about 1 hour or less I can have a fully setup to my liking FreeBSD desktop/laptop. Can't complain about that!


----------

